# buying peps .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so where is the best quality peptides being sold ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

bump this, im just starting peptides, well some ghrp6 for the apetite stimulation along with my growth, ive ordered, but id love somewhere with high quality peps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom's or Src Ewen as i have said,,,,not much in it...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Southern research co.

Best quality peps, expensive but you get what you pay for

Just don't get the cheap Chinese stuff, it's cheap for a reason! Lol

Have used pro peptides twice on their blow out sale but have been put off by the owner joining here and pretending to be one of their customers and saying how good the service and price of the goods were!

Thick fcuker even had his user name the same as on his website!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Never used peps before but been told by many if I use then use southern research


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I googled for toms and found nothing.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

you wouldn't mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cheers guys , ive read that toms is no more and the other on dats is sh1t .

ones ive seen are

drs <was looking at these as heard good things but it is cheap kinda off putting .

srs < heard pscarb swear by these think these will be getting my money .

rui

pro

tash

tom`s

cheers again guys plan is to run gh/pep combo long term with slin/aas .


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have purchased some drs hcg heard good things about them on here, so will let you know will arrive tomorrow hopefully

I might even take a pic of my nuts when thy are like 2 melons in a poly bag!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Toms or SRC all the rest don't compare, & both ship fast but only src does cold pack. Don't think its needed tbh.

I found I needed only 50mcg with Toms though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> I have purchased some drs hcg heard good things about them on here, so will let you know will arrive tomorrow hopefully
> 
> I might even take a pic of my nuts when thy are like 2 melons in a poly bag!


just a few words is fine honestly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> cheers guys , ive read that toms is no more and the other on dats is sh1t .
> 
> ones ive seen are
> 
> ...


I rate 2 places Toms and SRC these are the only ones I will use, I switched to SRC when Tom stopped doing peptides now he is back I have gone back to him in my opinion he has the best peptides on the market. SRC come a close second, cheap is cheap for a reason


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Just started using my peps from www.peptidesuk.co.uk again. Stopped for the last 2 weeks of my cut as I hold water from them. Would definitely recommend them. Although I have tried a few now. List in order from best to worst imo.

1.SRC

2.Peptides UK

3.Pro Peps

4.Labpe

5.Generic Chinese

And to be fair they pretty much go in order of price so that was to be expected.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What didn't you like about Labpe?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Picked some peps up earlier once these are gone ill use toms .

Thanks guys .


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

latblaster said:


> What didn't you like about Labpe?


Just judging them by the post jab effects, flush face etc and overall effects skin, sleep etc.

To be honest the first 4 are close. SRC a little out in front and generic's a waste of time.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Picked some peps up earlier once these are gone ill use toms .
> 
> Thanks guys .


All a part of your wings mate,peps are the t1tts,well good ones!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> All a part of your wings mate,peps are the t1tts,well good ones!


I'm not even sure what that means but I think its good 

Running a gh/pep combo from this week will be doing ghx2days am and peps x5days .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Overall think peps are good, but after using them 1ed for 4 months, I was very groggy in the morning so have stopped for a while.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Overall think peps are good, but after using them 1ed for 4 months, I was very groggy in the morning so have stopped for a while.


This is a common side effect with GH and peptides(as they release natty GH) you should lower the dose, can I ask was you using 100mcg of both GHRP/GHRH ? If so are you 100kg in weight? If not you was using to much so lowering should solve the problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> This is a common side effect with GH and peptides(as they release natty GH) you should lower the dose, can I ask was you using 100mcg of both GHRP/GHRH ? If so are you 100kg in weight? If not you was using to much so lowering should solve the problem.


paul what would be a noticable effect of gh/peps , would you know its working by better hair/nails/skin or as i have severe sleep apnea would i feel a benefit for that quicker ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> paul what would be a noticable effect of gh/peps , would you know its working by better hair/nails/skin or as i have severe sleep apnea would i feel a benefit for that quicker ?


You should notice improved skin, hair etc within the first 2-3 weeks mate given you are consistant, I get improved sleep but I use IPAM with Mod GRF before bed and GHRP-2 in the day, I just find IPAM gives me better sleep. But how quickly you see the effects is down to the individual you certainly will notice it working as long as you get it from a reputable source mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> You should notice improved skin, hair etc within the first 2-3 weeks mate given you are consistant, I get improved sleep but I use IPAM with Mod GRF before bed and GHRP-2 in the day, I just find IPAM gives me better sleep. But how quickly you see the effects is down to the individual you certainly will notice it working as long as you get it from a reputable source mate


brilliant cheers .

i picked up some propeps yesterday would you suggest 200mcg rather than 100 of each ? i know its 1mcg/kg im sat around 114 kg and if they arent as good as says tom`s or srs then would it make sense to double up and use them then get on toms ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ewen said:


> brilliant cheers .
> 
> i picked up some propeps yesterday would you suggest 200mcg rather than 100 of each ? i know its 1mcg/kg im sat around 114 kg and if they arent as good as says tom`s or srs then would it make sense to double up and use them then get on toms ?


I would start at 100mcg of both remember that is saturation dose, I use only 50mcg to start with and build up....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I would start at 100mcg of both remember that is saturation dose, I use only 50mcg to start with and build up....


cool cheers , i think consistency and length is key so will carry on as i am .

thanks paul .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> This is a common side effect with GH and peptides(as they release natty GH) you should lower the dose, can I ask was you using 100mcg of both GHRP/GHRH ? If so are you 100kg in weight? If not you was using to much so lowering should solve the problem.


Yea I'm just under 100kg,I was using 100 mcg of Ipam & Mod grf 129 1ed, I lowered the dose for a few days. But the other reason I stopped was coz I was getting pelvic pain.

Don't know if it was the peps tbh coz had epidydidiy (ball pain) & the doc put me on Doxycycline 200mg for 4 weeks.

Anyway its all cleared up, so in a few weeks I'll start back on them at 50mcg. Had considerably less skin irritation with Toms.

With Toms Peps you get the best results I think. DRS lab gave me a headache, & they're too cheap, if you see what I mean.

Just thinking about it, I was using too high a dose.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea you will be groggy with IPAM especially if using Tom's peptides i have to use half saturation dose with all of his peps, i used saturation dose with GHRP-2 and got gyno from prolactin


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

.


----------

